# Side dish help



## tgrimmett (Jun 13, 2015)

I've had several reunions and graduation party that i have cooked for , but it was meat only they had the sides . How do you figure how much of side dishes I will need if I cook for a party an do meat and sides ? Like baked beans , coleslaw, potatoe salad I have recipes for them but don't know how much to fix . Is there a general guide line for say 25 people then just add to it ?so many lbs fir this number of people ?  Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2015)

We use the sectioned to go boxes to serve lunches. There is one lg section for the meat and 2 smaller sections. The small ones are 3 oz. i went to a restaurant supply store and bought 2.75 oz scoops. makes it real easy to serve and to figure amounts needed.  3 oz X number of servings , i usually add 10 servings of everything as a just in case.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 14, 2015)

It really depends on how the food will be served. Are you portioning it or are they serving themselves.

If you are portioning it the way eman described is basically it. The only thing I would caution on is the scoops are measured by volume, not weight. So if you make 10 pounds of coleslaw or you make 10 pound of potato salad they will not portion the same with the scoops.

At work we order a little heavy, so we figure as an across the board average, 4 oz weight per person on the sides up to 3 (1 cold and 2 hot) as they go up in number both sides and guest, we will drop a little. There are tons of factors that come into play that are not food related. What are the demographics of the group? young or old, male or female and even the ethnicity of the group play part.

Hope this helps some....

Jeramy


----------



## tgrimmett (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks I Realy appreciate it!!!


----------

